
Show HN: Browser extension that finds HN and Reddit threads for any link - kioleanu
https://github.com/viorelsfetea/commenter
======
gitgud
Nice work! I made a very similar extension a few years ago called Newsit
(Hacker News and Reddit). I like your implementation though and the way it
gets multiple results.

\- Chrome Extension Link - [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/newsit-
hacker-news...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/newsit-hacker-news-
and-re/nngjdplpkehilhcinpccdbkjaknkkifl)

\- Source -
[https://github.com/benwinding/newsit](https://github.com/benwinding/newsit)

